# Orientation Whoop Whoop



## Forest (Mar 30, 2018)

initially missed the cut off by .30% i can say i officially have my orientation date next week finally a year long process bears fruit.. just be patient good things are worth waiting for 


Future IBEW 569 inside wireman Apprentice


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Congrats and good luck on your future. 

Now... the work starts.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Forest. Say, you didn't spend a summer working for a crazy electrical contractor named Richard up in Hollywood one time did you?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Forest said:


> initially missed the cut off by .30% i can say i officially have my orientation date next week finally a year long process bears fruit.. just be patient good things are worth waiting for
> 
> 
> Future IBEW 569 inside wireman Apprentice



congratulations! heres a few tips: take notes carefully on everything you learn, pay attention to what they are teaching you,have your journeyman or master check your notes for accuracy.
leave your cell phone in your locker or in your vehicle unless you are required to carry it.
take any opportunity for training that comes your way.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

San Diego, huh? Hablas espanol? Sorry I don't know how to do the upside down question mark and tilde.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


Good Luck and congratulations.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forums & best of success in your endeavors!


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Forest said:


> initially missed the cut off by .30% i can say i officially have my orientation date next week finally a year long process bears fruit.. just be patient good things are worth waiting for
> 
> 
> Future IBEW 569 inside wireman Apprentice


Congrats brother I’ll be 2nd year apprentice in sep first year flew by 

Hard wrk pays off , theirs no better feeling than geting into the ibew 
Deff a dream come true happy for ya .


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to the brotherhood, your life is about to drastically change.


----------

